# [SOLVED] Po spolszczeniu brak nadal polskich znaków

## tangram

Cześć, po spolszczeniu ( zgodnie z opisem) pod konsolą brak mi w niektórych łańcuchach polskich znaków, zamiast nich widzę krzaczki.

Np.: 

-reiserfsprogs; przy starcie systemu komunikaty przy sprawdzaniu partycji

-vim; funkcja szukania łańcucha w otwartym pliku, komunikat "szukanie dobiło do góry/dołu"

-date; jeśli jest to akurat środa to ładne krzaczki

itd.

Wycinki moich pliki odpowiedzialnych za lokalizację wyglądają tak:

```

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

{

CONSOLEFONT="lat2a-16"

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

}

/etc/env.d/99xmoje_locale

{

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

}

/etc/locale.gen

{

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

pl_PL ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8

}

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

{

KEYMAP="pl2"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

}

/etc/rc.conf ma UNICODE="yes"

```

natomiast polecenia kontrolne sprawdzające lokalizację zwracają:

```

env | grep _PL

{

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8

LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

}

locale

{

LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8

}

```

Czy coś w ustawieniach przeoczyłem ?

Czy po prostu niektóre programy nie wspierają unikodu - ( nawet te najwazniejsze vim, fstools czy date; ee nie chce mi sie wierzyć) - pewnie

mam coś nie tak ustawione.  

PZ

TangramLast edited by tangram on Tue Oct 02, 2007 6:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"  

 zmień na 

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni"

----------

## tangram

MaRcYs_GrHw: Już się nie mogę doczekać kiedy to sprawdzę( na razie jestem w pracy).

Wieczorem napiszę co z tego wyszło. 

PZ

Tangram

----------

## Arfrever

Moved from Instalacja i sprzęt to Polish.

----------

## tangram

MaRcYs_GrHw:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"
> 
> zmień na
> ...

 

Nic nie zmieniło. Szukam dalej.

Tangram

================================================

Raz jeszcze zapoznałem się z dokumentami "Lokalizacja Gentoo Linux" oraz "Kodowanie UTF-8 w Gentoo" i mam w głowie mały mętlik, szczególnie po lekturze tego drugiego. Niejasna jest dla mnie kwestia: Korzystać z unikodu czy nie ? Może ktoś się wypowie w stylu "best practices" jak to wygląda na jego maszynie ...?

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## RA6

UTF-8 nie wszędzie jeszcze w 100% jest zaimplementowane. Większość elementów obsługuje lepiej lub gorzej to kodowanie. Trochę problemów jest z polskimi znakami w manualach, trzeba tam stosować haki. Część dokumentacji trzeba potraktować iconv, lecz potem system ładnie się integruje. Wybór fontów jest mniejszy, jeżeli postanowisz teraz przejść na utf-8 to potem nic nie będziesz musiał zmieniać. Na dłuższą metę daje większe możliwości. 

.

Na forum jest dokładnie opisane co trzeba zrobić by mieć polskie krzaczki, poszukaj nie zniechęcaj się  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Jezeli chcesz system w UTF zrób to co ja zawsze robie by go zlokalizować:

/etc/locale.gen

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

pl_PL ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"
```

CONSOLETRANSLATION za-hash-owane mam.

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

```
KEYMAP="pl2"

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-2"
```

/etc/rc.conf

```
UNICODE="yes"
```

/etc/env.d/02locale

```

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"
```

Są to tylko fragmenty plików, ale sądze, że to wystarczy. Jeżeli nadal będziesz miał zonka moge je całe wystawić.

TIP: Dodaj slang do flag USE by Ci mc, nano itp. nie krzaczyły.

Tak zlokalizowany system stawiałem już dziesiątki razy, zawsze było ok.

----------

## tangram

Dzięki koledzy.

RA6:

O bynajmniej ! ja się łatwo nie zniechęcam, należę do grupy szperaczo-próbowaczy ( dlatego lubię i korzystam z Linuxa) 

i choćbym miał analizować linia po lini skrypty keyborad i consolefonts - będę walczył   :Smile: 

SlashBeast:

Jak zajrzysz na górę wiadomości( czyżby już była taka długa) lokalizację mam tak samo poustawianą jak Ty, nasze ustawienia różnią  się consolefonts i DUMPKEYS - co jak tylko będę w domu zaraz zmienię i sprawdzę co się dzieje.

Podsumowanie:

Rozumiem że warto się trzymać standardu UTF-8 ( przynajmniej w Gentoo).

PZ

Tangram

================================================

Za radą i według wzoru "SlashBeast":

1. W etc/conf.d/consolefont CONSOLEFONT ustawiłem na "lat2-16" a nie jak miałem "lat2a-16"

2. W /etc/conf.d/keymaps DUMPKEYS_CHARSET ustawiłem na "ISO-8859-2" a nie jak miałem ""

.. i oto chodziło.

Dzięki za pomoc.

Tangram

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

